# As a parent how would you feel?



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,
Here in Texas we are generous, at least I thought so. How would you feel. I have mixed emotions. I feel ashamed I feel this way, yet I do. Our daughter went out with two of her friends for dinner. My friend invited them. Her father was paying. I offered to pay for her daughter but my friend said her mother would pay. That was very nice of her. I buy her kids lunch and dinner all the time and take them out places. First, my friends kids are mean and selfish to my daughter many times. That bugs me. But this is what's really bothering me. Yesterday my daughter told me my friend gave each of her kids a dollar to go get something out of the machine. But she didn't give my daughter a dollar. When her friends came back they were playing with this little stupid thing they got from the machine. My daughter asked if she could try and they said NO GET ONE WITH YOUR OWN DOLLAR!! I don't understand my my friend gave her kids a dollar in front of our daughter... can't you spear a dollar so my kid doesn't feel left out? I would give your kids a dollar and have done so in the past. Am I wrong for feeling this way? Of course it's so small it's no big deal. But as a parent am I wrong for feeling this way? Thanks


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

No you're not wrong...don't make a huge deal out of it tho. I can't imagine giving my kids a buck, and not their little friends! Peuh! Buffoonery!


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Am I wrong for feeling this way? Of course it's so small it's no big deal. But as a parent am I wrong for feeling this way? Thanks


I am from Kentucky. We feel the same as you. When my kids were small and had friends over, I made sure no one was left. Now that my kids are almost grown, I still make sure their friends have money if I think they need it for a meal or something. I don't let myself get used as a rule, but I help if it is needed. You are not wrong in your feelings. Sounds like it might be time to think about what kind of friends they really are.


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. The thing is, they are always very generous with us, as we were with them. We would always take each other's kids out to dinner. But I am wondering if it was a smoke screen. My friend probably only took my daughter out when she had coupons or (one kid eats free) sort of deal. That's totally okay with me. I'm not that way.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

If this was the only time, could it have been that the friends had ran out of money and didn't realize there wasn't going to be enough to go around?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Hi,
> Here in Texas we are generous, at least I thought so. How would you feel. I have mixed emotions. I feel ashamed I feel this way, yet I do. Our daughter went out with two of her friends for dinner. My friend invited them. Her father was paying. I offered to pay for her daughter but my friend said her mother would pay. That was very nice of her. I buy her kids lunch and dinner all the time and take them out places. First, my friends kids are mean and selfish to my daughter many times. That bugs me. But this is what's really bothering me. Yesterday my daughter told me my friend gave each of her kids a dollar to go get something out of the machine. But she didn't give my daughter a dollar. When her friends came back they were playing with this little stupid thing they got from the machine. My daughter asked if she could try and they said NO GET ONE WITH YOUR OWN DOLLAR!! I don't understand my my friend gave her kids a dollar in front of our daughter... can't you spear a dollar so my kid doesn't feel left out? I would give your kids a dollar and have done so in the past. Am I wrong for feeling this way? Of course it's so small it's no big deal. But as a parent am I wrong for feeling this way? Thanks


Very thoughtless of your friend. Next time give your daughter a few bucks just for such situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

AnotherEarthling said:


> Hi,
> First, my friends kids are mean and selfish to my daughter many times.


And from whom do you think your daughter's friends learned their charming behavior?

And no, you're not wrong for feeling bad towards bad manners.

I'm sure your daughter would never even consider telling a guest to 'get your own'. And I am equally sure that if she did, you would set her straight on such behavior and it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Very thoughtless of your friend. Next time give your daughter a few bucks just for such situations.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is what I do.

No matter how young my daughter was I always made sure she had a couple of bucks in her pocket when she was going to an event without me.

Your friend was wrong but this might mitigate this problem in the future.


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> This is what I do.
> 
> No matter how young my daughter was I always made sure she had a couple of bucks in her pocket when she was going to an event without me.
> 
> Your friend was wrong but this might mitigate this problem in the future.


I agree. I always do give her a few dollars before she goes out. This time I didn't. However, I did offer to give her money for the meal to pay but the parent declined. We always do that.


----------

